# Issue deleting group me contacts



## Erbeck.M (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey guys, so I made the mistake of syncing my contacts with the app GroupMe and now my phone has tons of contacts synced from it that I don't want in my address book. I have un-checked the sync options on the app and am now trying to go through and delete these contacts but receive this message that I can't delete but only hide them, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Erbeck.M (Dec 28, 2011)

Finally fixed it, had to uncheck sync then unistall an reinstall to remove from address book.


----------

